# C&C cage question



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I'm building/built a c&c cage. And the way I'm doing it (I hope this makes sense)
the bottom 3 blocks open in the front so I used zip ties so I could open and close them which is hard to do with those honey comb things they send. I am using the honey comb things for the rest of the cage where I don't have to open and close it. But with the second level of two blocks it seems a little..well crooked. Like it needs some support in the middle on the bottom. 

So basically my questions are.. 
What do you use to support your C&C cage?
And how do you open and close it?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't have one. Sorry.

BUT...I think from seeing examples on here, people put pieces of C&C under the cage part as support...they basically act as legs...you know...??

Could I be more loser-like in my explanation? :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Use zip ties all over your cage, everywhere you have two of the grids connected. Those plastic connectors are not strong enough and if for some reason you need to move your cage it will collapse. With the zip ties all over it gets more sturdy.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

MissC said:


> BUT...I think from seeing examples on here, people put pieces of C&C under the cage part as support...they basically act as legs...you know...??


I tried that, the coroplast just fell over when I touched the cage. D:



susanaproenca said:


> Use zip ties all over your cage, everywhere you have two of the grids connected. Those plastic connectors are not strong enough and if for some reason you need to move your cage it will collapse. With the zip ties all over it gets more sturdy.


Eh I'm nervous just using zip ties. I got dollar store zip ties and they seem to break randomly. Hence why I'm only using a few.

I need like a column to hold it up or something. but one that will stay and be out of the way. 
Blahhhh
Maybe I can support it from the outside with something...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Eh I'm nervous just using zip ties. I got dollar store zip ties and they seem to break randomly. Hence why I'm only using a few.
> ...


Do not skimp on zip-ties...in the long run good ones will save you many headaches and moola...

Bust out the wallet (good ones are stupid expensive but worth it) and go to Rona or Home Depot or something and buy a bloody crate of them. Seriously. Trust me on this.

Those dollar store stupid things are nothing but a waste of plastic/money...been there...Jamie still says...three years later...that he will buy the zip-ties since *I* always screw it up :roll:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol I did buy some from home depot but they were supposedly reusable. But of course they're not. 
But yeah I'll go pick some up, either way though I don't want my main support to be zip ties. 

Lol at least when you guys need zip ties you can blame him for not getting them. Use it against him D;


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I used both, the connectors and zip ties. It's pretty sturdy, but my zip ties were "good quality" ones. :roll:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Check out this: http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm

It's about guinea pig cages but is helpful. I used their instructions to help me make the coroplast bottom on my cage.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

pearlthehedgie said:


> Check out this: http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm
> 
> It's about guinea pig cages but is helpful. I used their instructions to help me make the coroplast bottom on my cage.


I already did all this. xP 
Thank you though 

I think I shall take a pic later. Maybe it will help


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I used both, the connectors and zip ties. It's pretty sturdy, but my zip ties were "good quality" ones. :roll:


Are you laughing at my zip-tie advice, missy???


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay I got pics if it helps xD (Oh and off topic but I love the fleece I found..I'm a sucker for polka dots... ha)
This shows my problem that I'm having with the supports









So heres a more straight on view harder to see the problem I'm having.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

How come the bottom isn't connected? :?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh those are the doors, I was moving stuff in and out when I took it. So I didn't bother zip tying it for the photo.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> So I'm building/built a c&c cage. And the way I'm doing it (I hope this makes sense)
> the bottom 3 blocks open in the front so I used zip ties so I could open and close them which is hard to do with those honey comb things they send. I am using the honey comb things for the rest of the cage where I don't have to open and close it. But with the second level of two blocks it seems a little..well crooked. Like it needs some support in the middle on the bottom.
> 
> So basically my questions are..
> ...


I used a crap-ton of zipties for the 4 level C&C I built. The first level is for storage and was built like 3 cubes without doors, and was really meant for extra stability. The top three levels were added on, without the panels blocking it into cubes. I don't trust the clips that come with the cubes, when I used the panels I had for just random school storage they always broke.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I feel like you're going to have to use the connectors - you can't have the bottoms of the cage not connected, that's where your structure is. So that's why it's falling down.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I added 2 connectors on each corner of the first level where I originally didn't have them and it reallllllly helped.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh for doors, I put them in the middle of the 3 panels (my cages are 3 panels in length) and I put two zip ties on the bottom corners and use a piece of fabric to close it at the top. Been working great for me since Jan. 

Just bought materials to build new C&C for my rescues


----------

